# Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!



## foerster94 (11. Juli 2010)

Also gestern war es sehr heiß bei uns. Und seit heute morgen schwimmen alle Fische mit dem Mund nach oben aus dem Wasser. Sogar mein kleiner Stör zeigt sich am Land und hängt die Schnauze raus. Der Rest hängt den Mund dort raus wo das Wasser reinläuft von was kommt das? Hab Wasser reinlaufen lassen also frisches. Und hab noch ne 2. Pumpe reingestellt.


----------



## brummer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Hört sich für mich wie Sauerstoffmangel an.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## foerster94 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

und was soll ich tun??


----------



## scholzi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Hi Leute.....
wieviel Wasser hast du denn gewechselt? 5000 Liter könnten es schon sein.....aber heute noch
wo liegt die Temperatur?
hast du Algenmittel eingesetzt?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

grüß dich foerster94, 
du hast kein sooo großes Teichvolumen und die Sonne knallt, wie warm ist denn dein Wasser?
Wie guckts denn mit Sauerstoffspendern,soll bedeuten Unterwasserpflanzen aus?
Wenn du viele Fische hast, verbrauchen die den Sauerstoff, mit dem warmes Wasser nicht so toll gesättigt ist...
Wasserwechsel wäre auch meine Idee zur schnellen Abhilfe
für weitere Saharasommer solltest dir was einfallen lassen

ich sehe gerade: bist ja schon in guten Händen 

liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## foerster94 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

ok dann müssen sie bis morgen durch halten:beten  Habe seerosen und noch ein paar andere wasser pflanzen. Teichtemperatur liegt bei 23 grad.


----------



## scholzi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

23Grad
wenn ich raten müsste............du hast Flockungsmittel in den Teich gekippt!!!???


> ok dann müssen sie bis morgen durch halten


nicht gut, gar nicht gut, langsames ersticken ist 
Und Nachts wird es ja noch schlimmer, da Pflanzen auch keinen Sauerstoff produzieren und sogar selbst noch welchen verbrauchen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

hi 


> habe seerosen und noch ein paar andere wasser pflanzen


Seerosen spenden keinen Sauerstoff und andere Sumpfpflanzen auch nicht, das geht nur mit Unterwasserpflanzen und nur am Tag


----------



## lehrer70 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Frischwasser kann sehr sauerstoffarm sein. Am Besten kaufst du dir für ca. 15€ eine leistungsstarke Aquariumluftpumpe mit Ausströmerstein. Damit habe ich im Winter und Sommer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Besonders in der Nacht, wenn auch die Pflanzen Sauerstoff benötigen, kann der Teich umkippen. 
Die Wassertemperatur ist mit 23° aber noch nicht besonders warm.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Servus

Hast du einen Bachlauf 

Laufen lassen ....

Gartenregner in den Teich sprudeln lassen ... 

Alles Maßnahmen um Sauerstoff einzubringen ... treibt zwar CO² aus ... aber wichtig ist mal das O² ins Wasser kommt ... deine Fische werden es Dir mit "Überleben" danken ....

Und morgen kaufst dir eine "High Blow" mit Sprudelsteine ..... 

und dein Problem ist Geschichte  Hoffe ich


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> ..
> und dein Problem ist Geschichte  Hoffe ich



Hallo Helmut,
lies doch mal sein Profil und seine andere Beiträge.

Bei dem Sammelsurium an Fischen kannst du aber mit dem Smiley   fast recht behalten.
Er will zwar "schnelle Hilfe" , aber andererseits müssen sie halt bis morgen durchhalten.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Servus Eugen

Habe es gelesen .... aber irgendwie 

Du hast recht ... bei dem Überbesatz ..... 

Ja der  läßt dann leider viele Spekulationen zu 

Habe ich aber so net gemeint ......  

Der TO sollte einige Fische abgeben .....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

hi,Helmuth und Eugen


> ...Wenn du viele Fische hast..


joo, so sah ich das auch

wollte aber nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen



> für weitere Saharasommer solltest dir was einfallen lassen



auch ein (Zaunpfahl)Wink, entweder Teich größer oder wenige Fische

liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Fax-Bosna (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

ach es war wohl sauerstoffmangel wahrscheinlich sind welche über nacht gestorben oder?


----------



## foerster94 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

super das ihr alle so schnell helfen konntet. NEhme eure Vorschläge natürlich an. Wenn wieder alles Suppi ist melde ich mmich nochmal.


----------



## foerster94 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

PS biss jetz leben noch alle. die haben die nacht durchgehalten.:beten gott sei dank


----------



## Fax-Bosna (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

na das hört sich gut an


----------



## elkop (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

und was passiert jetzt? *neugierigbin*


----------



## Fax-Bosna (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

interessiert mich auch aber wahrscheinlich haben die fische über nacht überlebt und er dann eine luftpumpe angeschlossen hat.. von wo biste aus oberösterreich bin auch on dort


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Servus F-B

[OT]Du bist auch Österreicher/Oberösterreicher ..... kannst bitte dein Profil dann richtig ausfüllen  Könnte bei einem zukünftigen Ösi-Treffen von Bedeutung sein .... auch ein Eintrag in die Mitgliederkarte wäre von Vorteil .... und da alle guten Dinge drei sind .... deinem Vornamen verratest uns auch noch .... Bitte [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Atrium (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Na, 
denn is ja nochmal alles gut gegangen.
Der nächste heiße (schwitzsmiley fehlt) Tag kommt bestimmt.
Wie Helmut schon sagt, Du solltest Dir gedanken über eine Effektive Luftpumpe machen.
Kaltes Wasser ist nur momentan eine HILFE um etwas Kühle in Dein Teichwasser zu bringen.

Ich fahre da mit einem Kolben-Kompressor 6000 l ACQ-007, Boyu Belüfterpumpe seit Jahren sehr gut.
Die gibt es mit Sprudelsteinen schon für 69,00  EUR.
Kolben-Kompressoren sind nicht so Anfällig wie Membranpumpen.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## foerster94 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

So hab jetz die Hälfte vom Wasser gewechselt. Eine Luftpumpe gekauft.  leider noch keine große (200l ind der h):? und noch so komische Sauerstofftbleten reingeworfen. Vll hälfen die auch was. Leider habe ich 3 Rotfedern verloren. Eine davon aber nicht wegen dem Sauerstoff sondern ich denke mal da ware wieder meine Katze im Spiel:evil normal hält sie sich fern von unsrem Teich aber als alle Fische oben Schwammen war das wohl zu verlockend. Die eine war nämlich verletzt am Rücken. Aber das hört sich vll hart an aver lieber ein paar Rotfedern als meine Goldis.


----------



## foerster94 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Was ich vergessen habe:

1. Ich werde mir in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Wochen eine größere Luftpumpe kaufen aber ich muß halt erst sparen.

2. Ich wohne in Südbaden in der Nähe von Freiburg. leider nicht in Österreich. Wers genau wissen möchte: Ich wohne in Offenburg das ist der Ort in dem die Bambiverleihung war. Noch nicht so bekannt. Aber wir sind im Aufstieg


----------



## dobifan (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

He, ein Badenser ;-)


----------



## foerster94 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Fische schwimmen immer noch oben. Hab gerade Wassertest gemacht. Da ist alles okay. Kann das ne weile dauern bis die Luftpumpe den Teich wieder reguliert hat??


----------



## Fax-Bosna (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus F-B
> 
> [OT]Du bist auch Österreicher/Oberösterreicher ..... kannst bitte dein Profil dann richtig ausfüllen  Könnte bei einem zukünftigen Ösi-Treffen von Bedeutung sein .... auch ein Eintrag in die Mitgliederkarte wäre von Vorteil .... und da alle guten Dinge drei sind .... deinem Vornamen verratest uns auch noch .... Bitte [/OT]




@Digicat:Moin Moin,
so jetzt hab ich es geändert passt es jetzt ;-)

@foerster94st es noch immer nicht besser? vll war dein Teich zu warm


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

Super äh ... wie jetzt .... F-B .... (hier sollte dein Vorname stehen)

Ja ist super .... Danke


----------



## Fax-Bosna (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche schnelle Antwort wegen der Fische!!!*

ahso  ne
ich muss iwi noch gucken wie man den Namen ändert


----------

